# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  iPhone 4: первые впечатления, фотографии и видео

## SDA

Редакции издания Boy Genius Report посчастливилось получить свой iPhone 4 за несколько дней до начала его официальных продаж. Так появился первый отчет... точнее, даже не отчет, а впечатления и эмоции от аппарата, которые будут интересны всем, кто задумался над его покупкой.
далее http://deepapple.com/articles/25408.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

официальное заявление Apple:

Захват (рукой) любого мобильного телефона приведет к некоторому снижению эффективности антенны, а в некоторых местах (телефона) это особенно заметно. Места зависят от расположения антенны. Такова правда для всех мобильных телефонов. Если у вас возникает такая проблема на iPhone 4, постарайтесь избегать держания устройства за нижний левый угол, закрывая при этом металлический ободок или просто используйте один из множества чехлов.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> постарайтесь избегать держания устройства за нижний левый угол


Мдя... Удобно однако.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

У меня коммуникатор немного крупнее iPhone, но размер соизмерим. Провел эксперимент - если держать аппарат в левой руке, то он как раз касается ладони нижним левым углом. Если в правой - то безымянный палец и мизинец как раз на левом углу ... Но если растопырыть пальцы, сделав ими "козу" - то тогда экранировка пропадает  :Smiley:

----------

